# Casuqe bluetooth et ipod nano 6e génération



## Pinsonmimi (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

voilà tout est dans le titre. L'ipod nano ne possédant pas de bluetooth, j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont tenté l'adaptateur bluetooth sur un nano pour l'utiliser avec un casque bluetooth.

J'ai vu des adaptateurs à 26 euros sur le net mais je me demande si c'est efficace 

http://fr.shopping.com/adaptateur-bluetooth-ipod/produits?sb=1

merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## iPadOne (30 Novembre 2011)

Salut jai un Nano 6th gen monté sur un bracelet Lunatik , jai un petit dongle BTun peu comme ceux a 28  et une broche récepteur (pas vendu en France) ça fonctionne pas mal mais on perd un peu en puissance ,jai pas essayé le Motorola (kit complet) mais je pense que ça doit pas être BCP mieux.

voili voilou


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Novembre 2011)

merci beaucoup 
Justement la personne veut s'en servir comme montre et je me demandais aussi si l'adaptateur était possible dans ce cas là mais je vois que tu me le confirmes.


----------



## iPadOne (30 Novembre 2011)

mais bon ça fonctionne quand même  , les 3/4 du temps jai le câble qui passe dans le col et la manche et finalement cest aussi bien et meilleur quand même.

voili voilou

PS ces cons chez Apple y aurai pu mettre le BT sur ce nano


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> mais bon ça fonctionne quand même  , les 3/4 du temps jai le câble qui passe dans le col et la manche et finalement cest aussi bien et meilleur quand même.
> 
> voili voilou
> 
> PS ces cons chez Apple y aurai pu mettre le BT sur ce nano



manque de place surement, c'est comme si tu leur demandais du BT sur l'ipod shuffle.

Par contre excuse moi mais tu dois avoir les bras drôlement courts pour pouvoir faire passer le fil des écouteurs :love:


----------



## iPadOne (30 Novembre 2011)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> manque de place surement, c'est comme si tu leur demandais du BT sur l'ipod shuffle.
> 
> Par contre excuse moi mais tu dois avoir les bras drôlement courts pour pouvoir faire passer le fil des écouteurs :love:


loin de la mais jutilise pas les casque Apple, jen ai assez pour prendre le premier qui me viens quand je vais me balader et écouter la musique


----------



## lvinatier (5 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Salut jai un Nano 6th gen monté sur un bracelet Lunatik , jai un petit dongle BTun peu comme ceux a 28  et une broche récepteur (pas vendu en France) ça fonctionne pas mal mais on perd un peu en puissance ,jai pas essayé le Motorola (kit complet) mais je pense que ça doit pas être BCP mieux.
> 
> voili voilou


  Et le casque de l'iphone fonctionne sur ta merde de Nano 6th ??? hi hi hi :rateau:


----------



## Pinsonmimi (5 Décembre 2011)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> merci beaucoup
> Justement la personne veut s'en servir comme montre et je me demandais aussi si l'adaptateur était possible dans ce cas là mais je vois que tu me le confirmes.




Pourquoi tu dis que c'est une merde ?


----------



## iPadOne (5 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Et le casque de l'iphone fonctionne sur ta merde de Nano 6th ??? hi hi hi :rateau:



je suppose que tu jubile de ta sortie, que tu trouve humoristique, une petite érection passagère suivi dune branlette ??, si ca te satisfait tu nous en voit ravi  nhésite pas si tu a besoin dune deuxième de venir nous gratifier de tes commentaires hautement recherché

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h28 ----------




Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Pourquoi tu dis que c'est une merde ?



il avais une petite bandaisons a satisfaire donc il nous a gratifié de son commentaire .. ne cherche pas plus loin ..

si tu veux lui en provoquer une supplémentaire relance le il nattend que ça


----------

